# Where is your favourite fat area



## sophie lou (Jan 11, 2013)

When i first started gaining weight i loved the feeling of my body getting bigger and softer. My favourite being my boobs and my ass it wasn't until a little while later i was having an intimate shave when i realised my petals had really plumped out too. That rapidly became my favourite area.

Where is yours ?


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Jan 11, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> When i first started gaining weight i loved the feeling of my body getting bigger and softer. My favourite being my boobs and my ass it wasn't until a little while later i was having an intimate shave when i realised my petals had really plumped out too. That rapidly became my favourite area.
> 
> Where is yours ?



well what do you know! we have the same favorite area!! No Way!! :smitten:


----------



## jigenbakuda (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally my favorite fat spot on ladies is their butt. I don't need a big one, but I'd prefer for it to be very soft.

I always say any thin woman will look (and feel better) when they get thicker. The spots on a thin woman most likely to get the most sexier or feel better are that tummy, pussy lips, toes, and T&A.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

I would have to say my favorite fatty part is my whole body! I love to play with it and it is mine. I love it all! ; )


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I would have to say my favorite fatty part is my whole body! I love to play with it and it is mine. I love it all! ; )



That pretty much says it all for me. I love the whole fat girl package. :smitten:


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> That pretty much says it all for me. I love the whole fat girl package. :smitten:



How could ya not? I used to favor my ass because it was the best "sexual" part of me. Honestly it took me a while to realize that my whole body is sexy and again... mine


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> How could ya not? I used to favor my ass because it was the best "sexual" part of me. Honestly it took me a while to realize that my whole body is sexy and again... mine



I have yet to love all of my body. My self-esteem goes up and down every day.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> I have yet to love all of my body. My self-esteem goes up and down every day.



Been there, and that sucks. You gotta love you though, one day at a time until you realize that you wouldn't have you any other way. It's the best feeling. You are very handsome, every single inch of you!!!!! 

:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> Been there, and that sucks. You gotta love you though, one day at a time until you realize that you wouldn't have you any other way. It's the best feeling. You are very handsome, every single inch of you!!!!!
> 
> :bow:



Thank you. You are a gorgeous alluring siren. :wubu:


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Thank you. You are a gorgeous alluring siren. :wubu:


You are too kind!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> You are too kind!!!



Just being honest. :wubu:


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah it has took me a while to love me and my body for who i am and how i am but i a totally there now. I have done this with the help of some amazing friends who i have managed to be myself with. And i have to say you are positively gorgeous yourself x


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's good to hear you're becoming more loving of yourself. I could learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


>



Well-played.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 13, 2013)

Thighs, Ass, Stomach, Feet... and TOES!!! :smitten: :smitten:

The besssttt! daaaah I love to kiss 'n lick those chubby little toes..! :eat2:


----------



## roundher (Jan 17, 2013)

The belly catches my attention - an exposed round belly or roll. You should see me ogle my wife.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Thighs, Ass, Stomach, Feet... and TOES!!! :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> The besssttt! daaaah I love to kiss 'n lick those chubby little toes..! :eat2:



..dude you took my answer!!!


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like my boobs best, they're not exactly big (the belly took that job) but I like it because I can often go braless comfortably.  I love to feel them jiggle as I walk.


----------



## Jim Miller (Jan 22, 2013)

That place, one on each side, where the hips are widest. Or, in some cases, the backs or insides of the upper thighs, where the legs are at their fullest.

Pretty vanilla of me, I know. =)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 24, 2013)

Ass, thighs, legs. I like seeing them jiggle, espically in slow-mo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on the person.

Generally Boobs, butt, hips, thighs, and legs. I like bellies in a complementary sense.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 25, 2013)

I like a pair of hips and butt not to mention a lovely round belly! :blush:


----------



## pockets (Jan 26, 2013)

butt & belly :3


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

my big comfy bed


----------



## onlyagirlimafraid (Jan 27, 2013)

A nice round belly on a thick man! Soooo sexy.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 28, 2013)

For a long time all of my new fat was going to my thighs, hips and ass which is great and all, but recently my belly has really started growing! I LOVE it! Its so fun having a gut to play with, its so soft and sensual.


----------



## happyfatlover (Feb 1, 2013)

...a huge, soft and round belly. It's as simple as that


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 5, 2013)

I like butt, belly, and breast. All of the above or at least one..:smitten:


----------



## fatluver78 (Feb 6, 2013)

Belly and thighs! And I give up all of it lol


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 6, 2013)

It's got to be the tummy, especially the lower one-third and a close second are those lovely handles.


----------



## Lollipops (Feb 8, 2013)

I have to say I'm partial to big bellies, but I'm also fond of thick legs and wide hips.


----------



## bartenda (Feb 11, 2013)

hips ass and thighs definetly makes me melt  prefer large breasts over small but its the womanly hipsn curves that gets me :bow::smitten::eat2:


----------



## deb16 (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't met a fat part I didn't like, but I have to say belly and moobs are my favorite!


----------



## doe135 (Feb 15, 2013)

On a woman, belly, boobs, thighs and butt . On myself as it is, I love my belly. I would like to gain weight on my thighs and butt though, but (ha ha) woe genetics...


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Feb 16, 2013)

I get a thrill out of seeing a woman "fill out" all over when she gains weight and the belly is a favorite of mine for many reasons, but I also truly love fat wherever it finds a home on a sexy, confident bbw/ssbbw. Part of the mystique of seeing women gain is how differently they all carry those extra lbs and where the fat settles on a woman.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 21, 2013)

I love how proportional my body remains when I gain weight. I love my breasts and booty, and how my waist is relatively narrow compared to the areas above and below, yet, I still have this little plush lower belly, which I find cute and feminine. I have come to really like my body.


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 23, 2013)

I like it all, if it stays reasonably proportioned. If any part is going to be really huge, belly, hips, boobs and ass would top my list. Rolls in particular are mesmerizing.

Of course personality, chemistry, and pretty face are very important if I'm going to do more than just look...


----------



## sarahe543 (Feb 23, 2013)

Resting my head between moobs. My favourite place.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 24, 2013)

Since we're talking favourite areas, I would have to say the belly as well. Something about a really soft, round belly inspires very sensual and also caring feelings. That said, I'm verrrry attracted to a man that carries well proportioned softness all over. :wubu:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Feb 25, 2013)

well, here is the list 

1 BELLY !!! :bow: 
but especially the side of the belly-hang (that line from the back of the hip to the front) where you can catch the fat and lift it. and when grabbing it you lose your fingers under....gawd i would kill for that feeling! :smitten:

2 BOOBS :wubu:

3 BIG ROUND BUTT

4 Some nice and fluffy Muffin-Top-Hips


----------



## Chris_baird (Feb 25, 2013)

whatever part she likes to flaunt the most...belly, hips, butt, thighs. it can all be used against me


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Feb 25, 2013)

For me, legs are PRETTY fantastic. For sure.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 25, 2013)

For me personally I like my butt...It saved me when I fell backwards out of the shower


----------



## wildpies (Feb 25, 2013)

some great answers 

but as for myself i definitely have to say belly, the bigger the better. :smitten:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 26, 2013)

it's good to know that i share an affinity for the belly with so many. aside from that slice of heaven. if i had to pick JUST one fat area, it would most certainly be an enormous, round belly..complete with side rolls.


----------



## Hamdinger (Mar 13, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> When i first started gaining weight i loved the feeling of my body getting bigger and softer. My favourite being my boobs and my ass it wasn't until a little while later i was having an intimate shave when i realised my petals had really plumped out too. That rapidly became my favourite area.
> 
> Where is yours ?



I like it all, but I'm glad I'm not the only person to notice this. I love to feel that swollen softness down there on a big woman.


----------



## sarahe543 (Mar 17, 2013)

A bit of all over chubby squishiness! I particularly like the little fold on my man's side...it's an adorable place to put my hand. Fat pubic area um...yes noticed that too and enjoy it also.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats hard to pick just one...but it would have to be the belly.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 25, 2013)

Too much to narrow down to just one thing.


----------



## sanderbwa (Mar 26, 2013)

Where's fat, there's my favourite fat area


----------



## mro723chicago (Apr 4, 2013)

Hamdinger said:


> I like it all, but I'm glad I'm not the only person to notice this. I love to feel that swollen softness down there on a big woman.



Over the last three years as my girlfriend has gained, her body has become more womanly. Her large and thick petals are one of the sexiest features of her magnificent body.

She flaunts her large breasts and enjoys displaying her belly, however she knows that I am mesmerized by her large and prominent petals. 

We celebrate her size and she is pleased to know how much I crave her and likes to be told that she is my "big girl." 

I am honored that she shares her body with me!


----------



## hots_towel (May 21, 2013)

my preferences are in the order of belly first, then boobs, then butt. if i had to pick a 4th id say thighs


----------



## shandyman (Jun 27, 2013)

I love feeling the sides of my belly, the skin there is very soft and I am always warm there, I stroke myself there from time to time when I am relaxing.

From the point of view of others, I would say my moobs and the fat part of my arms get the most attention, followed by the hanging part of my belly.


----------



## BigFA (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a real belly fetish when it comes to woman, so my own favorite fat part is my belly as well. When laying on my side and drifting off to sleep I love to gently massage my huge gut, feeling how big and round it is while squeezing my soft fat underbelly. I just love the feel of thick, soft fat.


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2013)

A short story. My first crush was the chubby, curvy, girl in my class from grades 6  8, at a time when gym shorts were quite short. (I was far too shy/repressed to ever have let her know how smitten I was, alas). It happened that she had bad knees so had to sit out certain activities in gym class (which really had nothing to do with her weightshe did all she safely could, and also swam competitively). One day I had to sit out gym class (I think it might have been after dental surgery, I dont remember for sure now, but I recall that I wasnt feeling my head was somewhat swimming), so I ended up sitting with her on the stage at one end of the gym, our calves dangling over the sides of the stage.

In that position most of her thighs were exposed, as her shorts road up somewhat. And a wing of fat extended a couple of inches to the inside of her thigh, the whole way where it was against the stage, so basically sticking out to the inside from just behind her knee. This made her thighs look soooo wide to my naïve eyes and clouded brain. Id known before then that I was attracted to her, and I knew that I was interested in fatter girls/women, but I think that was the moment when I knew that fat could just make magical, incredibly appealing, transformations to a body, and that even if I thought a thinner girl was somewhat attractive that Id never be as interested as if she was at least somewhat fat.

So for this Id have to say fat thighs, especially when they sprawl out across a seat in some way. 

PS: On myself, really it varies, although anything that jiggles when I clomp down some stairs hits my favourites list at least for the duration of the stairs.


----------



## amidsttundra (Jun 30, 2013)

Butts and thighs was my first love about larger girls, of late I'm starting to love really big bellies.

I love flabby upper arms and chubby fingers and toes are particular turn on's for me. I love holding hands with a girl with really chubby fingers.


----------



## EverybodysDracula (Jul 4, 2013)

Butt, breasts and belly for me. I have no experience of this stuff yet but I hope some pretty BBW lady will let me snuggle into her soft squishy parts.

I like big thighs too, but I'm not sure if having a nice BBW sandwich my head between her thighs or not during sex would be fun or not since I'm still eligible for my Unicorn Rider's License Class V. I really wanna try it though.

So yeah, I like soft squishy lady parts, not just for sex but I really like touching soft squishy parts of big gals if they'd let me and they were really into it.


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 3, 2013)

I like every part of a fat woman's body especially the belly. But if you gotta know what really turns me on are two parts. I really love the rolls on a womans back. And I also love seeing a woman wearing a high waisted panty or bikini underwear so you can see the skin of her big belly between her thigh and the underwear. No granny panties here!


----------



## s13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah I love back fat on girls too, behind the shoulder and to the underarm, as well as the fat under the main belly when it's shifted up a bit, cellulite on back of hamstrings


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2013)

I identify as an FFA, and I am not into gaining myself. When I was younger I just liked big guys and didn't fixate on body parts, but in the past few years I have started to really love a certain few parts more than others. Lately I have been going completely weak in the knees for soft, flabby upper arms and armpits, especially when accompanied by stretch marks in this area. I even like the faint smell. I am not sure why. 
Fortunately most guys I date think I am a loveable weirdo and are alright with my strange and harmless desires. I once had a man tell me that my urge to bury my face in his armpit was endearing, somehow. I think I have generally lucked out in terms of dating, haha.


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't usually post in these threads, I am not sure why I felt compelled to contribute here.


----------



## BigCutieMiley (Dec 4, 2013)

My favorite part of my body is my torso, haha. I used to feel so conflicted about it, because I always seemed to think it was so fascinating and so interesting the way my hips ballooned out but my waist stayed so small. Now as it's growing and getting softer and more pronounced, I am absolutely in love with the way I look in the mirror. My bust, waist and hips are definitely mfavorite fat parts of my body!


----------



## azerty (Dec 5, 2013)

Where my gf has curves and rolls


----------



## lille (Dec 7, 2013)

Love handles, they're perfect for nibbling.


----------



## Steve373 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've always preferred a woman with a big soft flabby belly even when I was a teenager at about 175 lbs, I'm now 330 lbs and 50 years old with a 58.5" belly. Sadly I rarely get a fat woman and most of my girlfriends have been skinny with tight tummies. 

I hate being 150 lbs overweight but desire an obese lover. My current wife was once fat but lost weight before I married her. She is 4'11" and weighs about 120 lbs but was once about 200 lbs. She is 57 years old and has a tummy that is about 39" with lots of rolls and it it is an apron belly with no tone to it.

I like her tummy just wish it was at the 200 lb level before I met her. She hates it and wants a tummy tuck.

I'm most comfortable with a woman that is at least 100 lbs overweight so our bodies are comparable. If she can grab rolls of fat on my belly, I want to be able to do the same.

I like variety so a 200-300 lb plump chick would be ideal, but I'd like a 115 lb skinny woman or a 400 pounder to give it a change of pace on occasion.

Oddly I wind up with skinny women when I prefer fat.

The tummy is the first thing I look at, Then the face/teeth need to be OK, big boobs are +. I like a larger (__*__) which kind of naturally comes with a 250 lb or so girl. Bigger thunder thighs work too and I love back rolls !

My absolute favorite thing is 3 or more rolls on the tummy when the woman sits down and even better if the navel doesn't disappear into the fatrolls !

My ideal woman would be white, Asian or Hispanic and 21-45 years old with and 38DD or larger natural bosoms and be 5'4" or taller and weigh 225-325 lbs. Ticklish would be a nice plus as well as a deep navel.

I'd also prefer no or minimal tattoes and no weird piercings.

I might get a chance since I'm likely going to divorce my wife !


----------



## Steve373 (Dec 11, 2013)

lille said:


> Love handles, they're perfect for nibbling.



there is a reason they call them lovehandles !


----------



## snow-white (Dec 19, 2013)

Belly, breasts or moobs, girls with muffin tops. <3


----------



## Extinctor100 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> The tummy is the first thing I look at, Then the face/teeth need to be OK, big boobs are +. I like a larger (__*__) which kind of naturally comes with a 250 lb or so girl. Bigger thunder thighs work too and I love back rolls !
> 
> My absolute favorite thing is 3 or more rolls on the tummy when the woman sits down and even better if the navel doesn't disappear into the fatrolls !
> 
> ...



This is a person who knows exactly what he wants. I couldn't help but smile through the entire thing.







I think my favorite has got to be the roll of tummy/hip fat right at the waistline that makes a sexy muffintop. Also thighs. Thighs, thighs, thighs.


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 2, 2014)

Originally I was a breast man, then as time went on I found that bellies were my new fav. These days I still love both but find that the backside is currently getting all of my attention. Of course this means that if the pattern continues in a few years I will be infatuated with forearms or something.

I'm weird.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jan 9, 2014)

The lady can be 5' to 5'11", have high cheekbones and a nice jawline or a double chin, can have a C Cup or a bit bigger, but the main point is I will be fine with everything below the waist. 

The hips and ass got to be wide, and those thighs can rub or just jiggle and bounce, and I will be hers.

"Uhhh, I like it like that, she working that back, I don't know how to act,
Slow motion for me, slow motion for me, Slow motion for me, move in slow motion for me"


----------



## kh818 (Mar 17, 2014)

For girls I'd say boobs and butt. I heard a comedian say he liked "big Russian peasant boobs" (please don't take offense!) and I knew exactly what he meant and agreed lol!

For men it is a soft belly, love handles, big butt, and that roll guys can get under their armpits from having a larger chest. I think that roll is adorable!


----------



## shy guy (Mar 17, 2014)

The FUPA, nuff said


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 17, 2014)

Depends on the person and how they carry it. Confidence is a very sexy thing.


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Big booty all the way and you gotta have the legs to compliment the booty, that's non-negotiable. Besides that i lovvve fat arms...if you got anything sleeveless on and you got sexy chunky arms :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 25, 2014)

I love me some huge flabby upper arms.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (May 3, 2014)

m favorite fatty spot is my arms and then my butt =)


----------



## devinprater (May 11, 2014)

Mine is deffinitely my big belly, and my small manboobs, although they could use some fattening. Fav part on a girl is definitely a smoothe, huge, soft belly, and maybe really large soft boobs.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 19, 2014)

_edit: redacted_


----------

